# Big time frame rust issue?



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

Bought this truck about a year ago 1991 4x4 hardbody, I knew it had some rust on it and knew it was gonna be a fixer upper. so I went to get an alignment b/c it was pulling to the right real bad. Guy said it couldn't be aligned b/c on the front passenger side frame was rusted too bad. It's where the control arm meets the frame. Now my control arm that connects to the frame is bending inward causing it to rub against my torsion bar and causing my alignment issue. My question is how much $$$$ is this gonna cost to fix? and here's a pic.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That is really bad! The question is if the rest of the frame is just as bad? If so, you might be better off cutting your losses and selling it for parts or scrap. You could replace the frame, but that's a lot of work and a new frame is expensive! If the rest of the frame is solid, it could be repaired, but that will likely not be cheap. I would suggest you seek a body and frame shop in your area an evaluation of the frame and repair options.


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

I'll be taking it to a shop tomorrow nearby that does these kinds of repairs. Hopefully it's under $1000 to repair.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I know you can get that bracket that welds onto the frame from Nissan; it's just the condition of the frame rails, themselves, that really concerns me. Good luck at the shop! Make sure they take a look at both sides, because if one side is that rusty, the other may not be far behind.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, asianstyle. That looks bad...real bad. As smj said, if that portion of the frame has deteriorated so much, what else might be lurking?

Before you have someone fix that make sure they go over the rest of the frameb (end to end) with a fine tooth comb to see if there's any other suspect areas.

Unfortunately, frame and rust is the Achilles Heel of these trucks.

Good luck, man!


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

so i went to the shop today and they pretty much told me that my frame was shot. not safe to drive. said my options was to get a different frame from a junkyard or junk it. man i sure didn't want to hear that. now just have to figure out what to do now. most places that buy junk cars only give an average of about $250 around here in TN. i'm wanting to get at least $700 so i can get another hardbody that is in good shape.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, if you've got the room and the patience, I suppose you could simply part it out. Not sure how much of a demand there is for HB truck parts in your neck of the woods. Might be worth a post on Craig's List, though.

Sorry about the bad news. 

Either way...good luck.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

A friend of mine had a 95 or 96 Hardbody parts truck with a good frame if your interested. It's a standard cab, 4-cyl. model. It's been stripped of the engine and trans and some front body parts. It's still on wheels. It's located in Farmville, VA, 23901. If he still has it, he'd prob let it go cheap. I'll look into it if your interested. That said, it is a lot of work to swap a frame, so I can understand if that's a path you don't want to go down!


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

Thanks smj but I don't have the time, money, or shop to swap out a frame. And it sounds like more than I know how to do. It will just cost me more money having someone do it also. I've spent alot effort into fixing this thing up. Sucks I have to get rid of it now and start over. Live and learn I guess. Probably gonna post it up on craigslist and see I anybody wants it to fix up themselves.


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

So I sold my truck today. I love the way the hardbody looks but a little hesitant to get another one because of the frame issues they have. what do you guys think. should i get another? was also looking at the toyota tacomas but they're still high in price, I know they hold their resale value real good. how reliable are they?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Asianstyle. I'd absolutely consider gettting another HB. The good thing about frame rust is that you can usually find it if you take the time to crawl around on your back and poke here and there with a screwdriver (although the seller of the truck might not want you scraping away under there).

Another good place to check is the truck bed. If the truck has a bedliner, pull it out and look underneath it. I know this isn't frame rust, but the wheel wells and bed are popular places for the rusties to hide.

And of course, listen for the infamous timing chain rattle on start up.

Finally, I'd agree that the Toyota trucks are great rigs. But they are just as prone to rusting as the HB. IMO, the HB's are just as tough as the Tacomas...and a lot cheaper.

Good luck, man!


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for he Info. I think I'm gonna go for another hardbody. Extended cab this time maybe.


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

Just wondering what you guys know about the v6 motor on the hardbodies. I've heard alot about how the 4 cylinders are bullet proof and will last forever. How bout the v6. Haven't heard much about them. Are they just as good?


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, I can't speak from experience regarding the V6, but I've read that the extra two cylinders don't give significantly more power or fuel mileage.

I would agree that the four banger is bulletproof...other then the timing chain issue (which is very fixable).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The VG engines are equally reliable and have been around since it's intro in the '84 300ZX. It's not a powerhouse, by any means, at 160 hp, not is it great on gas. It's a timing belt driven engine; initially equipped with 60,000 mile timing belts, but later ones had a 105,000 mi belt. The weak point on the engine is the exhaust manifold studs, especially on the right side. It's not uncommon for them to break and cause an exhaust leak, usually resulting in a "ticking" noise. Nissan later made available harder studs to replace those that break. The hard part is carefully drilling them out of the head. It's a good engine.


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

thanks, currently looking for another hardbody. cant wait to ge into another one. trying to find a decent one on craiglist.


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

So I found another hardbody I'm interested in getting but the owner says the 5sp tranny will whine every now and then. Anyone know what this could be? Shoul I be worried. Truck has 170,000 mile. Sorry for so many questions but I want to make sure Im not getting ripped off like I did last time.


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

unless your comfortable swapping out the trans and the cost of a new one is built into the price I wouldn't be interested in buying a vehicle with any sort of transmission issue.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

when does it whine? neutral, clutch pedal in, or in a certain gear etc?


----------



## asianstyle (May 19, 2011)

Not sure when it whines. Didn't get into that much detail yet. Been emailing back and forth. He' s asking 4000 but said he Would go down to $3600. I think I may just stay away.


----------

